# Midwest Haunters Convention News and Updates



## Barry (Dec 28, 2003)

Midwest Haunters Convention
News and Updates December 28, 2008


The Midwest Haunters Convention is a weekend event planned for Haunted
Attraction Producers, Actors, and Home Haunters. Our goal is to provide you
with educational seminars and workshops with experienced presenters, a 75+
vendor tradeshow with the latest in haunt offerings, and place to network
with others in the industry during our fun social activities. If you are
involved in a haunted house in any way then MHC is the place to be


Sponsorship Opportunities
Gain Exposure for your Company!

Promoting your involvement MHC increases your exposure to your target
audience. This target audience should include access to over 2000
Halloween enthusiasts in attendance and thousands of website visits and
advertising impressions.

We appreciate your support and will do everything we can to promote your
business. Please contact us for additional information. Visit our web site
at Haunted House Convention | Midwest Haunters Convention | Columbus, Ohio or Kelly Collins at 
[email protected] - 614-203-4626.


2 Days, 5 Haunts!
Two stops added to this exciting tour

The MHC pre-convention bustour for 2009 will include overnight haunt
tours departing Wednesday afternoon June 3 and returning Thursday evening
June 4.

In addition to the the previously announced stops at Wells Twp HH, Hundred
Acres Manor, Kennywood, and Moundsville Penitentiary we are very pleased to
announce another haunt has been added - The Demon House! If that was not
enough, we will also be visiting the Castle Halloween Museum.

Pricing and schedule information coming very soon!


Book Your Hotel Room Now
Hyatt provides online booking

We are pleased to announce that our host hotel, the Hyatt Regency, has
once again agreed to a special MHC rate of $115 per night.

Each year MHC increases the block of rooms that we reserve and each year
we blow through that number. Last year we were fortunate enough to have
the ability to increase our block to accommodate everyone. We are not sure
that we will have that luxury again this year so we encourage you to
reserve your room now. To book online please
visit: http://columbusregency.hyatt.com/groupbooking/cmhrc2009eeek


Vendor Registration Open
Reserve your space now

Registration is now open for the vendor trade show floor. For 2009 we will
be in Hall C of the Greater Columbus Convention Center, at the bottom of
the escalator closest to the Hyatt. The floor plan has been reworked to
allow for more visibility, better traffic flow, and added excitement!
Combined with very affordable booth prices, vending at MHC is the perfect
place to showcase your products! For more information, and to download a
vendor packet, please visit:

Midwest Haunters Convention | Columbus, Ohio


Body Artists/Models Wanted
Be featured in the Body Art Fashion Show

The Body Art Fashion is quickly becoming one of our most popular events.
If you are interested in being an artist or model for this event please
contact Neena Collins at [email protected]


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 2003)

Midwest Haunters Pre-Convention
Haunted Attraction Bus Tour
June 3 & 4, 2009 

Three-state tour that includes top rated haunts, confirmed haunted buildings and an incredible new Dark Ride (including a behind the scenes lights on tour). Limited to four charter buses, this amazing tour includes the following:

4 Awesome Haunted Attractions 

Wells Township Haunted House,OH 
Demon House,PA 
Hundred Acre Manor,PA 
Former West Virginia Prison,WV 

Plus: 

Kennywood Amusement Park & Dark Ride,Ghostwood Estates 
Castle Halloween - Museum Tour, WV 
Former West Virginia Prison - Ghost Tour 
Overnight Accommodations - Quality Suites Pittsburgh– Room packages for 1 – 4 people 
Welcome receptions, breakfast and dinner both nights 
Gift bags, snacks and beverages on our custom coaches 

Prices range from $175 to $242 per person 

Please see Midwest Haunters Convention | Columbus, Ohio for all of the details!


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 2003)

*MHC Updates*

Midwest Haunters Convention News and Updates February 6, 2009

The Midwest Haunters Convention is a weekend event planned for Haunted
Attraction Producers, Actors, and Home Haunters. Our goal is to provide you
with educational seminars and workshops with experienced presenters, a 75+
vendor tradeshow with the latest in haunt offerings, and place to network
with others in the industry during our fun social activities. If you are
involved in a haunted house in any way then MHC is the place to be!


Pre-Con Bus Tour Details
2 Days, 5 Haunts and More!

Complete details of this exciting trip have been posted at
Midwest Haunters Convention | Columbus, Ohio on our website .
Make plans now to join us as we make a three state tour of some great
Halloween and Haunted attractions. Included in this very affordable trip
are five haunts, an amusement park, behind the scenes tour of a brand new
dark ride, a prison tour, and a Halloween museum.

Prices start at only $175 per person and includes the haunts, amusement
park, hotel, meals, and bus! Visit Midwest Haunters Convention | Columbus, Ohio
for all of the details and reserve your spot now. Spaces are filling
fast; our first bus is nearly full!!


HauntBots Seminars Posted
Unique Classes, New Speakers added

MHC is proud to welcome the return of HauntBots as the sponsor of our
industry renowned seminars.

The bulk of the 2009 HauntBots Seminar lineup has been posted at
Midwest Haunters Convention | Columbus, Ohio .

We will once again be offering a wide array of classes in Make-up, Acting,
Business, Design, and Props from some industry veterans as well as fresh
new faces.

For a list of classes along with descriptions please visit the link above
and be sure to check out the Speaker Bio link at the bottom of that page to
learn about this year's presenters!

Visit HauntBots at www.HauntBots.com


Contest Registrations Open
Register now for our most popular events

Registration is now open for both the Miss Scary Midwest Pageant as well
as Monster Makeup Wars!

The Miss Scary Midwest Pageant will feature eight of the top female haunt
characters competing for the title of scariest! Applications are being
accepted now through March. Download the application at www.midwesthauntersconvention.com/data/docs/pageantreg.pdf.

Monster Makeup Wars is another signature event for MHC. Five teams of
make-up artists will compete to create a monster on their victim. The only
catch is that will not not know what supplies they have to work with until
the competition starts! Makeup Wars is as much a spectator sport as it is
a competition so join us Saturday afternoon for all of the fun. If you are
interested in registering a team please download 
www.midwesthauntersconvention.com/data/docs/mmwreg.pd


IAHA Masquerade Party
Largest Haunt Party Free to Members!

The International Association of Haunted Attractions has renewed their
sponsorship of our industry's largest party. The Saturday night IAHA
Masquerade Party at MHC will once again feature heavy hors d'oeuvres,
music, dancing, contests and much more! All IAHA members will receive free
admission, a $40 value.

Check out all the IAHA has to offer at The International Association of Haunted Attractions


Other Weekend Events
More Details Coming Soon!

Once again MHC will be a weekend packed with fun and exciting events. We
are still working on many of the details of some of the events including
the Friday workshops, Friday evening reception and bus tour, vendor trade
show demo area, and a Sunday raffle!

Check our website at Haunted House Convention | Midwest Haunters Convention | Columbus, Ohio for details as they become available.


----------



## Haunted Ship (Nov 8, 2008)

I've loved MHC in the past years! I can't wait for this year! Also I have to admit that I am certianly impressed with the growth in the past few years.


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 9, 2007)

Whos going to this ?
We are going to make this our first haunt convention this year : )


----------



## Crypt Keeper (Jan 31, 2008)

I'll be there ! 

Last year was my first year at MHC or any Haunt Convention for that matter!

Last year was amazing, I met a ton of great people, learned a whole wack of new things and can't wait for 09 ! The trade show is an EXCELLENT place to pick up some products for your haunt, big or small!


----------



## spfxmasks.com (Feb 3, 2009)

We'll see you there Barry!
-SPFXMasks


----------



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

Does it cost money to get in. Been to Ironstock and Transworld. Midwest sounds cool.


----------



## Haunted Ship (Nov 8, 2008)

I think that it costs money for the seminars and misc. events but the trade show is free. I may be wrong but I don't think so


----------



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

Haunted Ship said:


> I think that it costs money for the seminars and misc. events but the trade show is free. I may be wrong but I don't think so


That may have helped if I knew which one. (You know I am only joking) Thank you very much HS. How many people normally go to the MHC?


----------



## Haunted Ship (Nov 8, 2008)

Hey gotta give me brake I'm not quite sure why thou lol. . .There's a good grip of people not as big as transworld I hear but it grows bigger each year.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

I think I'll be able to come up for a day this year (I've been wanting to for a few years now!). The Hauntatorium guys (my new neighbors) will be set up and I want to go see their booth in action - plus it's only a 2 1/2 hour drive.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 2003)

Midwest Haunters Convention
News and Updates April 18, 2009


MHC 2009
Make your reservations now!

MHC 2009 is rapidly approaching. The vendor trade show is growing, the Hyatt hotel is filling up, and the pre-convention haunt bus tours are selling fast. If you have not done so already, please make your plans to attend one of the biggest, and most exciting, events in the haunted attraction industry! We are constantly updating the MHC website with new information so please check out Haunted House Convention | Midwest Haunters Convention | Columbus, Ohio and make your reservations now.


New Vendor Demo Area
Valuable presentations free to all!

New for 2009 will be a vendor demo area at the MHC trade show. It will be on the trade show floor and used for vendors to provide extended product demonstrations. If you are a MHC vendor and would like to schedule a time please email [email protected] for details. To read more please visit www.MidwestHauntersConvention.com/VendorDemo.htm


MHC Promo Video
New Social Media helps promote MHC!

Jason Dasti and the rest of the team at New Social Media have outdone themselves and created a new MHC promo video. Check it out on the MHC home page at Haunted House Convention | Midwest Haunters Convention | Columbus, Ohio !


MHC on Twitter!
Join us on Twitter for news and exclusives

MHC has joined the Twitter community. Follow us at Barry Schieferstein (MidwestHaunters) on Twitter . Our friends on Twitter will be the first to receive news and updates about the show and they will be eligible for exclusive events and prizes during the show. Stay tuned for more details!


Midsummer Monster Bash
More Details Released!

Friday, June 5th Midsummer Monster Bash - This night is for haunters to party with your fellow Halloween enthusiasts. We’ll provide the entertainment; you show up in your favorite haunt attire. Special guests; Scarlet Angel (with members from Kim's Krypt, Maryland) will perform with a Scaryoke set; 8 performers will get a chance to sing with the band. There will an acting contest, a psycho magician and the introduction of several new props. Hosted by Chuck Williams and Johnny DiLoretto. Sponsored by Dead Acres, Haunted Hoochie.

Check our website at Haunted House Convention | Midwest Haunters Convention | Columbus, Ohio for more details as they become available.


The Midwest Haunters Convention is a weekend event planned for Haunted Attraction Producers, Actors, and Home Haunters. Our goal is to provide you with educational seminars and workshops with experienced presenters, a 75+ vendor tradeshow with the latest in haunt offerings, and place to network with others in the industry during our fun social activities. If you are involved in a haunted house in any way then MHC is the place to be!


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 2003)

Midwest Haunters Convention
News and Updates May 8, 2009

The Midwest Haunters Convention is just FOUR weeks away. Pre-convention discounts will be ending soon, sign up now and reserve your place now!

Pre-Con Bus Tour
Reserve your space now!

Now’s the time to visit other haunted attractions! See what they’re doing with scenes and actors. We’re taking charter buses to four haunted
attractions in the Pittsburgh area; plus a new Dark Ride at an amusement park, a prison Ghost Tour and a Halloween museum. Also includes your hotel
room, two dinners, two receptions, snacks, beverages and breakfast starting at $175. We’re limited to four buses, so sign up today. 
Midwest Haunters Convention | Columbus, Ohio

Hauntbots Friday Classes
New workshops added

We’ve added two fantastic makeup classes to our Friday class lineup; includes Bobbie Weiner, Bloody Mary with a 2 for 1 hands-on workshop and
Nick Herrera with an airbrush class geared to haunted house artists wanting to create quick designs. We’re also hosting an Acting class with Bob
Turner of Hauntertainer University and a Getting Started in the Haunted Attraction seminar with Timmer & Ann Marie Gavinski and a rep from the
State Fire Marshal’s office.
Midwest Haunters Convention | Columbus, Ohio

Midsummer Monster Bash
Presented by Westland Insurance
and Dead Acres/Haunted Hootchie

We’re bringing the haunt to our party with an acting competition, Scary-oke and a costumed band, Scarlet Angel. Eight performers will have
an opportunity to join the band on stage and sing. Special performances by Ben Armstrong and Psycho Doc Swan. Check out some of the newest props
available on display throughout the party at the Frog Bear & Wild Boar bar. Advance tickets are only $7 for this awesome haunters party. Suggested
attire; wear your favorite haunt or scary T-shirt. Special prize for the largest group with identical haunt T’s at the party. For all of the
Midwest Haunters Convention | Columbus, Ohio

Costumefind Trade Show
More Vendors Added

Come prepared to buy, we’ve got over 60 exhibitors signed up now and we’re getting calls everyday for booths. Only 30 booths remain for this
fantastic exhibitor showcase. Midwest Haunters Convention | Columbus, Ohio 

IAHA Masquerade Party
Largest Haunters Party of the Year!

It starts with the Wolfe Face Art & FX, Body Art Fashion show, followed by the Ms Midwest Scary Pageant and the Scariest Character Contest. Join over
1,000 of your haunter brethren in costume for a party like you’ve never seen before. Terror Within will be decorating the room including an entry
passage and more! Midwest Haunters Convention | Columbus, Ohio 

Vendor Spotlight - Want to Save $25.00 on your next Tekno Bubbles case
order?
Need to restock your Tekno Bubbles inventory? Place your order today and we will bring it with us to the Midwest Haunters Convention in June, saving you
the cost of shipping ($25.00 per case). Call JVR Enterprises at 636.529.0922 and place your order today for Tekno Bubbles!

Last year over 1800 people attended the Midwest Haunters Convention and this year is shaping up to break attendance again. Don’t be left out;
register today! Go to Haunted House Convention | Midwest Haunters Convention | Columbus, Ohio or call 614-203-4626 for details.


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Midwest haunters convention is awesome, they do a great job on it. This will be my third year in attendance and i cant wait to go. Always a great time and the bus tour this year is completely over the top....i cant wait.


----------



## stuart05 (Oct 15, 2009)

Planning an event, whether large or small, can be a challenge. The staff of the Greater Lansing Convention & Visitors Bureau prides itself on helping planning professionals shoulder that challenge by offering help and insight wherever needed...


----------

